# Snake on a Train



## cagey (Jul 20, 2016)

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/bread-the...at-central-coast-station-20160719-gq9etj.html


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 20, 2016)

W. T. F.?

Another embarrassment for the reptile hobby


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 20, 2016)

Heard this on triple J news earlier. What a complete idiot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 20, 2016)

I would have titled the thread, "Man pulls his snake out on train." 

Missed opportunity there, cagey.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jul 20, 2016)

Wonder if it was anyone on here?


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 20, 2016)

And the quote of the day goes to the officer who said 'if I could give any advice, it'd be don't get your snake out on the train'.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallo (Jul 20, 2016)

No permit to display / no permit to possess


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jul 20, 2016)

Just a permit to be a cant.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 20, 2016)

Lol


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 21, 2016)

The snake might be called Bread, but his last name is surely Head.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 21, 2016)

Haha this thread is gold!

It could of been worse, the snake could of been called Breadstick!


----------

